# Just Another Feeding Video.....



## ordo (Dec 13, 2010)

Video info:

Fish: 11 - 6 inch RBP
Food: 1/4 lb of Tilapia
Approx TTD (Time to Devour): 10 seconds

Enjoy!


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2011)

Nice video


----------



## geo84 (Feb 27, 2011)

Nice video


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

nice lookin reds!


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Nice ordo







,

dont you just hate the mess tilapia makes


----------



## ordo (Dec 13, 2010)

piranha-freak101 said:


> Nice ordo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what the giant danios and convicts are for.... they clean up the mess pretty quick...

speaking of which, I need to add a few more giant danios. I am down to 2.... Had 10 about 2 months ago

ordo


----------



## TheSpaz13 (Apr 9, 2010)

Amazing feeding vid


----------

